# No Handcuffs?



## sssammm

USE YOUR RLT8.........


----------



## MIKE




----------



## JoT




----------



## AlexR

Sam,I hope that is not you in the pic


----------



## JoT

I must find a watch stand that looks like that


----------



## Roy

I'm lost for words,


----------



## pauluspaolo

> I'm lost for words,


I'm not - nice bum


----------



## JoT

Roy any chance of getting some of these on your sales site?


----------



## sssammm

should have saved it for the next comp............but there's more...HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

sam


----------



## Roy

JoT said:


> Roy any chance of getting some of these on your sales site?


Love to , if you pay the import duty.


----------



## JoT

sssammm said:


> should have saved it for the next comp............but there's more...HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> sam


 Must have been a good trip


----------



## sssammm

12 miles from home, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............................


----------



## JoT

sssammm said:


> 12 miles from home, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............................










how convenient


----------



## MarkF

sssammm said:


> 12 miles from home, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............................










Dangerously convenient if you ask me


----------



## rhaythorne

Would look even better on mesh


----------



## sssammm

or do you mean fishnets?


----------



## Stan

Who said mesh?


----------



## adrian

So you tide her up, eh?


----------



## hakim

Clearly demonstrates another multi use of watches in a, ahem, imaginative way


----------



## sssammm

fortunately, the size of the watch in addition to the long strap, i had no option but to go for the 2 wrist shot.

zoom in and check the watch.

sam


----------



## Roy

I've looked at the picture for half an hour now and I still can't see a watch, must be something up with my eyes.


----------



## sssammm

NOW YOU KNOW WHY I NEVER SHOWED THE FRONTAL VERSION!!!!


----------



## hakim

C'mon...be a sport









Well at least a side vied then....


----------



## Griff

I wouldn't share the watch like that.......................but I would share the shower


----------



## divebuddy

if you look really hard at the picture...eventually you will notice a watch,....ha ha


----------

